# Killer vegetarian chili



## koshergrl (Aug 28, 2016)

Hell yeah...

So it's the end of the month as everybody knows and that means at my house, it's beans and corn bread, or beans and fry bread, or sometimes beans and biscuits or beans and homemade beans, or beans and frybread...and that's okay because thankfully, everybody in my family (save me) loves beans. 

I don't hate them, don't get me wrong. But if there's anything else to eat I'll eat it. And if there's no bread, I don't eat much and mostly the soup. 

Anyway, I made a pot of pintos late Friday night. Dinner was something else, so really this was our Saturday staple. I put in onion (and actually put in a little too much according to my son, who is not a fan of onion and it's true, they were fairly onion-y but beans evolve), salt, pepper, and a little garlic. I soaked them during the day, then brought them up to a fair simmer and simmered them all evening, then turned them down to low. 

I made some cornbread and we had some late, and they were good but not over the moon fabuloso. The beans were pretty firm and it was essentially bean soup. Which is fine.

I put them up and then took them out sometime around 3 am and put them on low, then later in the morning, added a can of diced tomatoes, a can of chilis, some chili powder, more garlic, some taco seasoning (what can I say, I was out of cumin) and then I let that simmer for a good while. It was still pretty soupy, like chili bean soup. But by the time supper rolled around, it was AMAZING. It was nice and thick, the beans were soft, and it tastes like real chili. 

I'm not a big chili making person, I don't have any "Famous Chili" recipe or anything like that..I know some people get really anal over their chili. But this time, it turned out great. We're frying chicken legs for supper tonight, but I have about a quart of chili leftover, and that will be served alongside. With cornbread and spinach.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Aug 28, 2016)

If chili ain't got meat, I dont' want it

Sounds interesting tho


----------



## OldLady (Aug 28, 2016)

When chili's real thick like that, it's good over mashed potatoes if you got a lot of stomachs to fill.


----------



## koshergrl (Aug 28, 2016)

WillHaftawaite said:


> If chili ain't got meat, I dont' want it
> 
> Sounds interesting tho



I'm not a fan of meatless anything, but I'm not putting freaking chicken in it, and chicken is all I have right now..

So meatless chili it is. And honestly, you can't really tell.


----------



## TooTall (Aug 28, 2016)

koshergrl said:


> Hell yeah...
> 
> So it's the end of the month as everybody knows and that means at my house, it's beans and corn bread, or beans and fry bread, or sometimes beans and biscuits or beans and homemade beans, or beans and frybread...and that's okay because thankfully, everybody in my family (save me) loves beans.
> 
> ...



Yummy!


----------



## koshergrl (Aug 28, 2016)

Lots of chicken. 
Whole chicken, chicken quarters, chicken legs. The chicken legs are tonight. Whole chicken tomorrow, Tuesday the chicken quarters and Wednesday leftovers. Ugh.


----------



## koshergrl (Aug 28, 2016)

I have to think of a unique way to cook chicken without any other ingredients lol.

Serious shopping trip coming up on the 3rd, we're out of everything. I'm even almost out of flour, and that only happens once in a blue moon. I'm out of white sugar and creamer, which is killing me. I got up yesterday morning and there was no sugar and no creamer for my coffee, and I badly needed coffee.

I did have a six pack left over from the family reunion some weeks ago that nobody discovered. So I substituted beer for coffee and you know, it was okay!


----------



## Pogo (Aug 28, 2016)

koshergrl said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > If chili ain't got meat, I dont' want it
> ...




I make chili with ground chicken or turkey alla time.  It works. If it's frozen I'll grill it and then dump it in.  I usually toss rice in there which takes a while anyway so it cooks in.

I put in both pintos and black beans cuz I'm indecisive that way 

This is a good reminder though --- I've got ghost peppers ripe, red and ready.   Oughta make a pot and toss one in there, just to see if I can do it.

NEVER run out of cumin though.


----------



## Pogo (Aug 28, 2016)

koshergrl said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > If chili ain't got meat, I dont' want it
> ...



Agree -- if you do it right and the chili's flavorful enough, you wouldn't taste the meat anyway.


----------



## OldLady (Aug 28, 2016)

koshergrl said:


> I have to think of a unique way to cook chicken without any other ingredients lol.
> 
> Serious shopping trip coming up on the 3rd, we're out of everything. I'm even almost out of flour, and that only happens once in a blue moon. I'm out of white sugar and creamer, which is killing me. I got up yesterday morning and there was no sugar and no creamer for my coffee, and I badly needed coffee.
> 
> I did have a six pack left over from the family reunion some weeks ago that nobody discovered. So I substituted beer for coffee and you know, it was okay!


Molasses is good in coffee


----------



## Pogo (Aug 28, 2016)

koshergrl said:


> I have to think of a unique way to cook chicken without any other ingredients lol.



Got any curry powder?  And a little yogurt?

Hm -- think I just planned tonight's dinner....


----------



## JoeMoma (Aug 28, 2016)

koshergrl said:


> Hell yeah...
> 
> So it's the end of the month as everybody knows and that means at my house, it's beans and corn bread, or beans and fry bread, or sometimes beans and biscuits or beans and homemade beans, or beans and frybread...and that's okay because thankfully, everybody in my family (save me) loves beans.
> 
> ...


If I had my way, the onion ingredient would be deleted from all the recipes in all the cookbooks.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Aug 28, 2016)

koshergrl said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > If chili ain't got meat, I dont' want it
> ...




Seems more than a few like chicken chili

chicken chili recipe - Yahoo Search Results


----------



## koshergrl (Aug 28, 2016)

OldLady said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > I have to think of a unique way to cook chicken without any other ingredients lol.
> ...


I'M OUT OF MOLASSES!! I just about shat myself. I used brown sugar this morning. I haven't done that in decades lol.


----------



## koshergrl (Aug 28, 2016)

WillHaftawaite said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > WillHaftawaite said:
> ...


Not me. 
My chicken isn't ground chicken, anyway. It's on the bone.


----------



## Pogo (Aug 28, 2016)

JoeMoma said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Hell yeah...
> ...



I used to say that.  Once upon a time.
I came around.  It has a role, not in its own taste but in bringing out others.  Try making a chicken salad without it.  And of course there's the Louisiana "holy trinity".


----------



## Hugo Furst (Aug 28, 2016)

koshergrl said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...




It was all on the bone to begin with


----------



## Pogo (Aug 28, 2016)

koshergrl said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



Honey!


----------



## Hugo Furst (Aug 28, 2016)

Pogo said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...




Should I leave4 you two alone?


----------



## koshergrl (Aug 28, 2016)

I don't have any honey. I do have some homemade vanilla syrup that I made ages ago when I was out of syrup lol. That would work too. But without cream, WHAT DOES IT MATTER?

I'd rather have the brown sugar if I don't have cream.


----------



## Pogo (Aug 28, 2016)

koshergrl said:


> I have to think of a unique way to cook chicken without any other ingredients lol.
> 
> Serious shopping trip coming up on the 3rd, we're out of everything. I'm even almost out of flour, and that only happens once in a blue moon. I'm out of white sugar and creamer, which is killing me. I got up yesterday morning and there was no sugar and no creamer for my coffee, and I badly needed coffee.
> 
> I did have a six pack left over from the family reunion some weeks ago that nobody discovered. So I substituted beer for coffee and you know, it was okay!



"And the beer I had for breakfast wasn't bad, so I had one more for dessert...."

​


----------



## JoeMoma (Aug 28, 2016)

Pogo said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...


I can tolerate a little onion in my food....after all it is in just about everything, but I avoid mayonnaise like superman avoids kryptonite.   Mayonnaise is evil.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Aug 28, 2016)

Can't have a BLT without mayo


----------



## koshergrl (Aug 28, 2016)

JoeMoma said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > JoeMoma said:
> ...


I could live on mayonnaise!

I like onion but I put a whole yellow onion into those beans and it was pretty strong. But when I chili'd it up you couldn't taste it as a separate entity anymore, it just became part of the whole thing.


----------



## OldLady (Aug 28, 2016)

koshergrl said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...


I'll bet it was interesting, maybe I'll try it.  But lady, when you're out of molasses, you know that's gonna be one mighty big grocery bill.


----------



## koshergrl (Aug 28, 2016)

OldLady said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


Brown sugar is white sugar with molasses poured over it 
Yup it's going to be a big one. The kids have eaten me out of house and home over the last month. Them, and all their minions. So excited that school is starting. Kids start sports on Monday. XCountry and volleyball..goodbye summer, it's been real.


----------

